# The growing areas MEGATHREAD!



## kentuckiense (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey, I thought it may be fun.

Today, I finally got my stand wrapped with plastic. Finished product:

Sans flash:






With flash:





My desk is RIGHT beside the plants. Awesome!





Your turn!


----------



## Marco (Sep 3, 2006)

I just took this tonight before this thread got started. I'll post more tomorrow.


----------



## cdub (Sep 3, 2006)

Zach dude you're dorm-mates must think you're a FREAK!! You will definitely be having a visit from campus police this semester, I'll put money on it, or orchids on it. Haha looks nice. Marco, those are some mighty healthy-looking plants you have.


----------



## Heather (Sep 3, 2006)

Z, you need that shrink wrap roll stuff! 

I will work on getting pics up in the next week. In the process of moving again so the plants are currently homeless.


----------



## gore42 (Sep 4, 2006)

Zach,

Thats pretty cool! Is that a bed of CHC that they're on? Thats a good idea for maintaining humidity.

Do you have a little fan in there? I'm of the opinion that air movement is more important than humidity 

Marco... my collection looked a lot like that a couple of years ago, in front of a window with supplimental lights. Then it started taking over the house  Your plants look nice and healthy!

Matt


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 4, 2006)

gore42 said:


> Zach,
> 
> Thats pretty cool! Is that a bed of CHC that they're on? Thats a good idea for maintaining humidity.
> 
> Do you have a little fan in there? I'm of the opinion that air movement is more important than humidity


It's a bed of wet rounded gravel. The fan is mounted in the upper-right corner.


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok here's the rest of the pictures. I hope you guys are on broadband oke:





















and heres 2 of my non orchid plants an african violet I grew from a leaf cutting from my moms plant. And a swiss cheese plant also from a cutting. I dig the hole in the swiss cheese plant. I also have a cutting of a hoya kerri somewhere on my grow table.






oh hey there goes my deodorant! I was looking for that 

Chris + Matt - Thanks, I'm kind of anal about maintaning my plants. I just got cleaning the leaves on most of them cause they got really dusty  Matt, lol, this grow area would've expanded even more if was able to commandeer the other rooms of my house. When I get my own place I'm dedicating a room as a hobby/office room with a teeny little table for a computer. oke: 

Zach - Nice grow area. Definately looks like a great way to keep humidity high. I think I'll be getting visits from the cops to my light stay on until about 10:30 at night. My desk is right beside my plants too


----------



## Heather (Sep 4, 2006)

Marco, your plants are gorgeous, and look at all that sun! 

What's the one with the yellow flag? Is it surrendering? :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2006)

Neat growing areas, all! It's really nice to see so much creativity.


----------



## TADD (Sep 4, 2006)

Well here is my area before I put up my mounties. I use a 400 W MH, I have huge heavy duty bins with hoses in them that drain into a big blue keg bucket that I drain using the hoses in it out the door. I have also hung plastic on the walls for watering my mounties. See last photo. I used to use shelves with fluoros, but upgraded a bit... I really need to take some new photos.... My watering bins are huge purple ones built for car part storage and shipping....












And sort of now how it looks...




and last but not least.... Hey how did that get in there?


----------



## Marco (Sep 4, 2006)

Damn you Tadd! lol.

Nice paph fairrieanum and great grow area!


----------



## Heather (Sep 4, 2006)

Tadd, you are such a flippin' nut. ity:

I love that tatoo of yours though. More men should do that sort of thing, IMHO. Hot.


----------



## TADD (Sep 4, 2006)

What? sit and take pictures of myself in boxers...??. oke: Thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2006)

:rollhappy: Tadd, you are too much!!!


----------



## Heather (Sep 4, 2006)

TADD said:


> What? sit and take pictures of myself in boxers...??. oke: Thanks!




Hahaha...yes.


----------



## Heather (Sep 6, 2006)

*First Attempt - Work in Progress*

This is my new growing area. Actually my "growing area" is practically my whole apartment! Plants are everywhere. Just how I like it!  Still lots to do, windows to clean, etc. But it's a start.

Windows are all south facing, and though they are smallish, there are also two skylights above. One upstairs, one down. It will take some tweaking, but high light plants are at least getting some sunshine today. Actually, everyone's gotten some throughout the day.

I will be setting up supplemental lights. My old mercury vapor ones, some CFLs, and eventually, when I get the light rail, a 400W metal halide. 

If anyone has suggestions, I'd love to hear them!


----------



## Marco (Sep 6, 2006)

i love how you set up a good majority of your plants in one whole row below those windows. looks so clean. 

I think you shold put a shelving unit between the two windows, in the first picture, about the first shelf that spans from window to window


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 6, 2006)

is there a *shame* icon? I will get that light rail out sometime, Heather. I just haven't had a chance to dig it out yet... Too much to do indoors and out with a new baby coming.

Pictures of my 'growing area' on my website. It isn't much...


----------



## Marco (Sep 6, 2006)

Hey Rob, Congrats :clap: on the baby


----------



## Heather (Sep 6, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> is there a *shame* icon? I will get that light rail out sometime, Heather. I just haven't had a chance to dig it out yet... Too much to do indoors and out with a new baby coming.
> 
> Pictures of my 'growing area' on my website. It isn't much...



Rob, don't worry at all, whenever you get around to it is just fine. I am only just now getting moved in, so I would have had no use for it until now anyways. Plus, I have to figure out how to hang it safely.  

Marco - I thought about doing that with shelves. I'm just not so enamoured of growing on shelves because, inevitably, the top shelves get the best light. We'll see how things progress though...I'm open to the idea.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2006)

Rob -- Congrats! Soon you will have two little orchids running around!

Heather -- your new place looks like it was made for growing plants.


----------



## Marco (Sep 6, 2006)

Tadd - whats in flower in image bk2.jpg? I like!

Is it (fairrieanum x tigrinum)?


----------



## paphreek (Sep 6, 2006)

I thought I'd post pics of some of my growing areas in the house. Some of you have already seen these, but for the rest of you, enjoy! 

Here's my main grow room. It has a 430w HPS light with natural light coming from windows facing NW and NE. there is also a 4ft., 3 shelf light cart on the inside wall.












Here's a picture of one of the three light carts in the basement.


----------



## Marco (Sep 7, 2006)

Nice grow area paphreek.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 7, 2006)

Marco said:


> Nice grow area paphreek.


and super-organized!


----------



## TADD (Sep 7, 2006)

Marco said:


> Tadd - whats in flower in image bk2.jpg? I like!
> 
> Is it (fairrieanum x tigrinum)?


Yes it is Paph Bailey Kalina. Good eye! 

Ross WOW!!!!! I am still moving in!


----------



## silence882 (Sep 7, 2006)

Main grow area:





k'nex rule (holding up my 400w MH):





and the flow shelf:









--Stephen


----------



## paphreek (Sep 8, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> and super-organized!



Thanks! When my wife saw the "super-organized" comment......well, she's still on the floor laughing.


----------



## Orchid Interests (Sep 8, 2006)

Here is my grow area, however I have to admit, not many Paphs yet. Although I now have 4 more than what are in the pictures.


----------



## Orchid Interests (Sep 8, 2006)

not all the attachments showed.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2006)

paphreek said:


> Thanks! When my wife saw the "super-organized" comment......well, she's still on the floor laughing.


You mean (gasp!) photographs can _lie_???

Stephen and Orchid Interests: lovely set-up and beautiful "garden."


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 14, 2006)

I have posted photos of this before, but I made some changes, and sold quite a few plants.





The greenhouse is now lit by two T5 fluorescent fixtures and some supplemental lighting. I have two metal shelving units with three shelves each.





The view with the door open. I have a computerized timer system now that turns the lights on at 7am and turns them off at 7pm. The fan is set to shut off for a couple of hours overnight. The humidifier is also set on a system, but I am still working out the timing.





Here are the Phrags (besseae and besseae hybrids) and Phals (bellina, equestris, violacea and a couple of blue hybrids)





Here are the Paphs (rothschildianum and philippinense) and the Japanese orchid species and hybrids.

I think I may add two more fluorescent fixtures. The bottom shelves don't get very much light.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 15, 2006)

Holy Crap John! That is AWESOME!

Jon
________
Ford taurus specifications


----------



## Marco (Sep 15, 2006)

John you are so clean and organized! If thats carpet I would've made it all black in a week.


----------



## Heather (Sep 15, 2006)

Beautiful job, John. Something to aspire too. My plants, should they see yours, would all roll their eyes and start to plot my demise.


----------



## cdub (Sep 15, 2006)

John your little greenhouse is awesome. That's exactly what I need! Sorry if you've already answered this one, but where'd ya get that neato enclosure?


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 15, 2006)

Home Depot online for $99. Only available through the website though. It measures 5' wide x 5' deep x 6.5' tall. Just enough room to move around in and not much more.


----------



## TADD (Sep 16, 2006)

Here are some updated photos for ya. You can see my mounted plants in the first, and my huge purple bins in the second. I really want a greenhouse.


----------



## Heather (Sep 16, 2006)

Jeez Tadd, you've really expanded! Looks great!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2006)

That's very impressive!


----------



## Heather (Sep 19, 2006)

*Update*

Okay, over a year later, I've finally got the 400W MH lamp that Lien sent me up and running. Yay! Bring on the happy plants!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice. I'm going to the hydroponic store today to replace a filter. I'm going to see if they have grow lights like your old ones and make a frame to hang a couple from. E.


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice going Heather-looking good! Will you have to get a 3rd or 4th job to pay for the electric? but nothing is too good for our plants!


----------



## Heather (Sep 23, 2006)

L I Jane said:


> Nice going Heather-looking good! Will you have to get a 3rd or 4th job to pay for the electric? but nothing is too good for our plants!



Ohhh....no...you had to remind me, Jane! 

This is my scariest thing going on right now. If it were not for the uncertainty of my electric bill...I am terribly anxious about it, and have yet to set up the gas heat. Speaking of which, I worry that that will bother any buds I have!? 

help....yikes.


----------



## L I Jane (Sep 23, 2006)

OOOO-Sorry!


----------



## TADD (Sep 24, 2006)

H, we have propane heat also, I have noticed no ill effects. Our power bill barely changed with my 400 watt MH. The A/C and Heat are the biggies!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2006)

I worry a little about the plants on the peripheral of your light. By the photo, it looks like they might not be getting enough, compared to the ones underneath. If you have a light meter, you could measure how much is coming at the middle, and compare to the ends.


----------



## Heather (Sep 24, 2006)

TADD said:


> H, we have propane heat also, I have noticed no ill effects. Our power bill barely changed with my 400 watt MH. The A/C and Heat are the biggies!



I had propane heat in Shirley, and it was fine, but this is natural gas, I believe. I imagine it is likely fine, I am more concerned about the fact that it is downstairs, and my bedroom is upstairs and it looks very archaic. 



SLIPPERFAN said:


> I worry a little about the plants on the peripheral of your light. By the photo, it looks like they might not be getting enough, compared to the ones underneath. If you have a light meter, you could measure how much is coming at the middle, and compare to the ends.



Hi Dot, yes, I arranged the plants so that those that I am having trouble blooming and are the higher light loving plants are on the two closest trays. I am planning tomorrow on lowering the lamp a bit, because even now, they are only getting about 1500FC. The plants on the periphery actually get natural sun as well. I have two additional 160W mercury vapor lamps that I plan on hanging tomorrow. One on the far end of the shelf to the left and one across from them where my long petaled Phrags are currently residing. They get several hours of sunlight from a skylight, but will need a bit extra on cloudy days. 

This is a work in progress and when I get the light rail from Rob, everyone should get more equal amounts of light. I just figured in the meantime, I would at least get the lamp up and running.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 24, 2006)

Heather said:


> Hi Dot, yes, I arranged the plants so that those that I am having trouble blooming and are the higher light loving plants are on the two closest trays. I am planning tomorrow on lowering the lamp a bit, because even now, they are only getting about 1500FC. The plants on the periphery actually get natural sun as well. I have two additional 160W mercury vapor lamps that I plan on hanging tomorrow. One on the far end of the shelf to the left and one across from them where my long petaled Phrags are currently residing. They get several hours of sunlight from a skylight, but will need a bit extra on cloudy days.
> 
> This is a work in progress and when I get the light rail from Rob, everyone should get more equal amounts of light. I just figured in the meantime, I would at least get the lamp up and running.


Sigh of relief!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi. I got 2 plant bulbs like Heather's old set up. Should I only use them to extend light hours or use them in conjunction w/ the natural sunlight [for my Phrag seedlings]? E.


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2006)

NYEric said:


> Hi. I got 2 plant bulbs like Heather's old set up. Should I only use them to extend light hours or use them in conjunction w/ the natural sunlight [for my Phrag seedlings]? E.



Which, Eric, the Wonderlites or the CFLs? If you got the Wonderlites, stick with the 160W. The company, Westron, had a problem w/ the 300s and I believe they are actually taking them off the market. Kept me in free bulbs for a long time though. They have excellent customer service, BTW! If they ever blow on you, sooner than expected, be sure to contact them. I just got all three of mine set up again tonight. Now If I can get the timers straightened out I'll be all set! 

Either way, I would use them in conjunction with the natural light. The more the merrier, IMO (and that's how I've been growing them for a couple years now.) 


*Dot* Thanks for your concern.  You'll be happy to know my two lightless corners are now lit in addition to the natural sunlight they get.


----------



## Marco (Sep 25, 2006)

Heather said:


> Which, Eric, the Wonderlites or the CFLs? If you got the Wonderlites, stick with the 160W. The company, Westron, had a problem w/ the 300s and I believe they are actually taking them off the market. Kept me in free bulbs for a long time though. They have excellent customer service, BTW! If they ever blow on you, sooner than expected, be sure to contact them. I just got all three of mine set up again tonight. Now If I can get the timers straightened out I'll be all set!



Heather reccomended 160W spots to me too when i first started. I use 2x120W spots now though  and they work great


----------



## Heather (Sep 25, 2006)

Marco, 

The 160W wonderlights aren't like the Agrosun Dayspots (I used those too once). These are actually mercury vapor lights, so they are like mini MH or HPS, but with an integrated ballast in the reflector. Charlie's Greenhouse Supply sells them. Here's a link: 

http://www.thekrib.com/Lights/wonderlite-ad.html

I don't know how well they really work. I could never get the 300W ones to work long enough to notice much of a difference between them and the 160W bulbs, as I used them in a place I really got a lot of sun anyway, so they were just supplemental. I couldn't use them in W. Roxbury where the natural lighting was not as good. So, here, where I have less sunlight (though a fair amount), I am using to supplement. I don't know that I'd use them alone with no natural light. 

I dunno, when I first started growing I was pretty much told "you will only bloom your plants if you do this!" However, I've found that there are really plenty of options out there, not just one, and I'm having fun exploring them all. And watching my plants bloom.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 26, 2006)

I'll have to check what I'm using when I get home. So far I set the 2 bulbs over the trays w/ the most seedlings and have run the lights until 2 AM to get extra light/time to the babies. I have tremendous natural light and when I get home early enough I open my windows so the Sun can shine directly on the plants. [I heard somewhere that glass blocks natural ultraviolet frequencies] If I was ambitious I would do a comparison between growth of seedlings w/ the grow bulbs vs w/out. E.


----------



## cdub (Oct 8, 2006)

So I had some birthday money burning a hole in my pocket and it certainly had been a while since I had money that I could use EXCLUSIVELY for orchid needs. I had my online shopping list ready, but I was torn between going on a plant binge, or to invest in an indoor light setup that could afford me more growing space in the future. I had a iron plant stand with shelves that I was convinced I could add lights to. After some brainstorming and a couple trips to Lowes, I have no money left for plants, but a setup I am stoked about. Here's some photos.

I found some 20 watt, T-8 fluorescent fixtures with adjustable power cords and put a hefty amount of velcro on the back, then attached two to the underside of each shelf. Here's me attaching the light on the lowest shelf.








The lights have been on all day and produce a small amount of heat that is readily picked up by the iron shelves above them, but it don't think it's enough to affect the plants on the above shelf. There are about 5 inches from the tip of the tallest plant to the lights. Some tidying up to the cord lengths and it looks like those $400 units sold at hydroponic dealers!








Notice the apparent vacant space on my new shelves. But, I'm all set for some new plants the next time some cash falls into my lap! Since I switched out the tubes that came with the fixtures with "grow lights" (also sold at Lowes), the lights cost me total $90.00. I probably could have done it cheaper and linked the circuits up with open wiring, but the pre-plugged fixtures sure were easy. My camera is reading about 1000 foot-candles after the sun has gone down, but it's better than the 600 fc I was getting from the window alone. I don't even know how to effectively assess foot-candles anyhow. As I see it, if the plants grow well, the light seems to be working. Here's hoping. Thanks for looking at my new setup!


----------



## Heather (Oct 8, 2006)

Cool! 
Just make sure that velcro is going to hold. I've had recent issues with velcro and weight that needed a superglue solution. 

Can you post a link to the exact lights in Lowe's online catalog? (if there exists one?) thinking about re-thinking a couple things here at home w/ regards to my not so wonderful 'Wonder' lights. 

BTW Chris, that pic of you, with the leaves in the iron work, I thought for a minute you were wearing some sort of ears on your head.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 8, 2006)

Heather said:


> BTW Chris, that pic of you, with the leaves in the iron work, I thought for a minute you were wearing some sort of ears on your head.


He is. During all of the collection trips I assisted with this summer, he insisted on wearing animal ears. It was pretty strange and it made me uncomfortable.


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 8, 2006)

Indoor growing areas rule. 

Zach, everything makes you uncomfortable. That's what I find sexy about you.

Purrrrr.


----------



## Heather (Oct 8, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> He is. During all of the collection trips I assisted with this summer, he insisted on wearing animal ears. It was pretty strange and it made me uncomfortable.



Did he insist you wear them too? 

Seriously, it's Lien's fault. All those 'Neverending Story' clips he keeps sending....I see extra ears everywhere now!


----------



## lienluu (Oct 8, 2006)

ummm only two ears...


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeaaaa Chris--now the plants will come!


----------



## cdub (Oct 8, 2006)

Heather said:


> Cool!
> Just make sure that velcro is going to hold.



I invested in the "heavy duty" velcro strips. Actually, the velcro was probably the most expensive item per pound. I tried to remove one of the lights to adjust the cord length and I couldn't pull it off! I was convinced the plastic was going to snap before the velcro gave up.

I have no comment about the animal ears thing. I don't know what Zach is talking about.


----------



## kentuckiense (Oct 8, 2006)

I see that Chris has discovered that the key to making plant related purchases while having a significant other is to simply use the word "invest" instead of "buy."


----------



## cdub (Oct 8, 2006)

kentuckiense said:


> I see that Chris has discovered that the key to making plant related purchases while having a significant other is to simply use the word "invest" instead of "buy."



I convinced her that the lights were perfect for her indoor herbs. Very soon after, I relinquished a "small" space on one of my shelves. Gotta give a little to get a little my friend.

Heather, I couldn't find the lights on Lowes.com but I did find them elsewhere. They are from Lights of America and are sold at various retailers.

http://www.energyfederation.org/loa/default.php/cPath/586_587


----------



## Heather (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 9, 2006)

Everyone's growing areas look great--and they're all so different! Whatever works, right?

So, a word of caution (so you don't think you're really drunk or going blind), I've got nothing in between my crappy cell phone "camera" and my 35mm. I'm going the quick and tacky route:

North-facing bedroom window for lower light paphs, phals and misc. You can't really tell from this early-morning shot, but it's bright enough to bloom some Epi. species hung close to the window:







Tiny north-facing living room window with low light angraecoids:






Enormous, east-facing living room window with light-loving paphs and phals, catts, high light vandaceous, rupicolous laelias...this shows about half the space:






The best part is that everything is up on blocks, giving our place the classy flare of the outdoor portion of a Home Depot garden center.


----------



## Heather (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow, Robin! Nice window!! The plants much just love it there.
You've got a LOT of plants!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks, Heather! What really rules is that I still get to carry each one over to the sink to water it... I'm still somewhat sane.


----------



## cdub (Oct 9, 2006)

I was just going to comment on the watering regime, but you beat me to it. That's a load of plants you got there. I'm likin' that large window.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2006)

Looks like you have really great light! No obstruction from trees or buildings. Nice view, also.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2006)

I wish I could get mine off the floor like that but the heating system [by the windows] would fry them. Lots o cool stuff though.


----------



## lienluu (Nov 11, 2006)

Well... with winter here, i've had to move all the outdoor plants into the greenhouse, which means it's STUFFFFFED...here are some pics.

The general "slipper area". Of course there are others added in here and there but it's mostly slippers.






The crowded area, mostly cattleyas and "misc.". These were all outside until the winter. I hope they survive the winter so cramped.

Look Heather! Old spikes/sheaths that need to be cut!


----------



## Marco (Nov 11, 2006)

Lien - Lovely grow area. I'm still amazed at how you have a greenhouse in Manhattan


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 11, 2006)

lienluu said:


> Well... with winter here, i've had to move all the outdoor plants into the greenhouse, which means it's STUFFFFFED...here are some pics.


 

Pffft. You need more plants. I can still see the walls of the greenhouse.


----------



## lienluu (Nov 11, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Pffft. You need more plants. I can still see the walls of the greenhouse.




Working on it!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 11, 2006)

Looking at how full your greenhouse is makes me think I'd better stop dreaming about getting one. I'm afraid it would get so full I couldn't move around and take care of them. And you know, we always want one more...


----------



## Jason Fischer (Nov 11, 2006)

Hey look at the size of that Phal. gigantea!


----------



## Heather (Nov 11, 2006)

lienluu said:


> Look Heather! Old spikes/sheaths that need to be cut!



Haha! Can I come down and help you trim them?


----------



## TADD (Nov 12, 2006)

Better bring a weed wacker H! Lot of non-slippers need a trimming....


----------



## ScottMcC (Nov 13, 2006)

any time my wife complains that I have too many orchids, I'm showing her this thread. that'll buy me at least ten minutes, right?


----------



## kubick (Dec 16, 2006)

There are a lot of white stuff on the plants, especially on the laelias and catts' undersides. They look like bad cases of mealy bug infestation?


----------



## johnndc (Dec 16, 2006)

My thought too.


----------



## lienluu (Dec 16, 2006)

Yes, i'm so stupid as to not be able to recognise an infection and would just leave it...

it is water.


----------



## Heather (Dec 16, 2006)

Just looks like water spots to me.


----------



## Bolero (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh my god.


----------



## terrestrial_man (Dec 17, 2006)

I don't agree. The white stuff looks like it has came out of a higher pot. It may be perlite???


----------



## Heather (Dec 17, 2006)

Um...Lien knows his collection pretty well. He's on top of it, so it's not really necessary to debate. That'd be a pretty serious infestation to be able to ignore (since it is all over the pots)!

If he says it's water....


----------



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2006)

*Manhattan greenhouse*

One of the problems w/ collecting and adding to the collections in the NYC area is the lack space. A studio apartment in Manhattan [that's one or two rooms w/ no seperate bedrom] can go for $1,800/mo. That's why if people need to make room they can always contact me Lien [hint hint]. oke:


----------



## Barbara (Dec 17, 2006)

:crazy: Sure this isn't Peru?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2006)

It'd be easier to get orchids then...


----------



## Barbara (Dec 18, 2006)

NYEric said:


> It'd be easier to get orchids then...



:rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy:


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 18, 2006)

i thought they might have been citrus mealies too, but it could also be the reflection of the flash...


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 16, 2007)

think its time to 'share' my growing area with you guys.. =) I grow most paphs hanging, for maximum aeration... Brachys, multifloras and section paphiopedilum are all grown hanging, but barbatas are on the ground.i grow in a mix of chopped leaves of the boston fern (its really good, but it must be dried, to get rid of fungus...), laka(burnt clay balls), sphagnum, perlite, brick, charcoal and a little soil. i use varying proportions for different species... by the way, you may be able to spot some nepenthes and bulbophyllums too...  oh, i forgot... the last pic are my seedlings, put on a small metal rack so snails can't get them...


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 16, 2007)

very cool! hanging paphs! You're lucky your weather is perfect for paphs


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2007)

Another more fortunate grower. Well the blessed weather in NYC finally went away and it was 16 degrees F., last night. Maybe the cool will inspire my plants to bloom!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 19, 2007)

well... the weather here can be rather unpredictable.... although malaysia is tropical, it still experiences some degree of weather change.. usually i will have to shift my plants when the hot dry season comes... now is rather rainy, so i have to check for snails... ggrrr!!! those slimy things keep crawling over the pots and leaving their disgusting trail of slime. luckily they didn't eat my paphs.....


----------



## Marco (Jan 20, 2007)

nice growing area paphio...i wish i could grow outside but if i tried that all my plants would probably freeze to death


----------



## paphreek (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for sharing pictures, Paphio. It's interesting how we all have different challenges to overcome growing Paphs.


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Jan 27, 2007)

*Two of my growing areas*

These used to house my leopard gecko breeding colonies. Now they house my orchids. The top case has two 24" light fixtures with two tubes each. The bottom one has a single two tube fixture. The tubes in the top one are nearly worn out and need to be replaced. The very bright white walls really help the light get to the plants. The mottled leaved paphs love it. I am just starting with the strap leaves. If anyone is interested I can try to list the plants in each case but it is constantly changing, _MOSTLY_ by addition but I am starting to remove some of the plants that are not in my interest.

I also have a glass shelved, tubular steel rack in our dining area that faces east.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

It looks a little like my growing space except mine is a closet and a mess. Your plants look very nice Steven


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2007)

IdahoOrchid said:


> These used to house my leopard gecko breeding colonies. Now they house my orchids.



I still have my leopard geckos, my babies? 



IdahoOrchid said:


> The mottled leaved paphs love it. I am just starting with the strap leaves. If anyone is interested I can try to list the plants in each case but it is constantly changing, _MOSTLY_ by addition but I am starting to remove some of the plants that are not in my interest.


I love mottled leafs too. If you weren't in another country I'd tell you to get rid of your spare orchids to me! oke:


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Jan 28, 2007)

NYEric said:


> I still have my leopard geckos, my babies?
> 
> 
> I love mottled leafs too. If you weren't in another country I'd tell you to get rid of your spare orchids to me! oke:



You have leos? That is cool. I still have a pair of them. A male Bell albino and a female het for Bell albino. I will be selling them in the Spring though.



ONI (Orchid News International) said:


> NEWS FLASH!!!!
> 
> South Central Idaho is now a new country
> 
> ...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2007)

*U.S. of NYC*

Steven, I'm sorry. It's just that when you're from the Big Apple, the only thing west of N.J. seems to be Chicago and L.A. In truth some of the best Phrag breeders seem to be in the midwest. [I'm hoping they're Phrags and not stalks of corn!] I recognize that some might not appreciate the all night cyber-cafe across the street, the 24/7 supermarket downstairs, and the fact that there are probably more people living in my apartment complex than in their whole town. But I will sponsor all you foreigners when you apply for your visas to NYC! oke: 
I have 8 Leo's including a stripe, a leusistic, some tangerines, and one of the original "snows" from A-1.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 28, 2007)

I live about 15 minutes from the LA of the midwest, does that count? We do have our fair share of corn though...or we did until they built all the dang housing subdivisions.

Jon


----------



## PHRAG (Jan 29, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Steven, I'm sorry. It's just that when you're from the Big Apple, the only thing west of N.J. seems to be Chicago and L.A.



A+ for arrogant stupidity.


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Jan 29, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> A+ for arrogant stupidity.



Sort of like your original post before editting?



PHRAG said:


> Why do people count L.A. as a major city? That is where America sends its most worthless citizens (actors, and the Simpson sisters) so that someday when it drops into the ocean we will be rid of them for good.



Come on bud, lighten up. Just a bit of fun going on.


----------



## PHRAG (Jan 29, 2007)

I just can't decide who I dislike more, celebrities or NYEric.  


Is that light enough? You be sure to let me know when you think I have it down.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> I just can't decide who I dislike more, celebrities or NYEric.
> 
> 
> Is that light enough? You be sure to let me know when you think I have it down.



Seems like someone needs a 'time-out'.


----------



## PHRAG (Jan 30, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Seems like someone needs a 'time-out'.



See, this is exactly the reason I don't like you Eric. I think you are an arrogant prick, and I am tired of it. I am the type that believes in telling someone when I don't like them. I don't like you Eric. 

I would like to believe I could just ignore you, but I know I am not any good at that.


----------



## PHRAG (Jan 30, 2007)

But what do I know, I am just one of the unwashed masses who live outside of New York City. Apparently that is the center of the known Universe and you are its god.

Some people believe you were just kidding, but I have come to believe you actually think like this.


----------



## Heather (Jan 30, 2007)

Now John, be nice.


----------



## PHRAG (Jan 30, 2007)

Heather said:


> Now John, be nice.




Sorry. I said what I needed to say.


----------



## aquacorps (Jan 30, 2007)

"People, I just want to say, you know, can we all get along?" Rodney King


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2007)

PHRAG said:


> But what do I know, I am just one of the unwashed masses who live outside of New York City. Apparently that is the center of the known Universe and you are its god.Some people believe you were just kidding, but I have come to believe you actually think like this.


First of all, you don't know me from anyone. You don't know what I come from, what I've lived through, what I think, or what i feel. If you read my post carefully you will see that I give credit to growers in the midwest who grow the plants I specialize in. Some people can see that I'm being humorous, but I am proud of where I live. If you have some issues at home that are causing you problems try not to project them onto me. If you think you want to start a personal issue w/ me send it to me by PM and I'll pay for your bus ticket so we can settle it. And when you limp home for a butt repair operation you'll know why I have a bit of an attitude. I don't think I'm superior to anyone. I know my strengths and weaknesses. Some could say I'm cocky but thats not due to false bravado. Trust me, I can give anyone the benefit of the doubt but you won't win this one w/ the tact you're taking. Sincerely. :noangel:


----------



## Heather (Jan 31, 2007)

Eric, 
Sometimes your humor comes across in a way that could be interpreted by some as more serious than it is. Just something to keep in mind. 

I would encourage you both to please refrain from further name-calling and threats (yes, you may consider yourselves warned.) 

Now, behave!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2007)

Um, OK but I didn't start the name-calling.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 31, 2007)

NYEric said:


> If you think you want to start a personal issue w/ me send it to me by PM and I'll pay for your bus ticket so we can settle it. And when you limp home for a butt repair operation you'll know why I have a bit of an attitude.



Awesome. Some internet toughguy bull****. Great.


----------



## PHRAG (Jan 31, 2007)

NYEric said:


> I'll pay for your bus ticket so we can settle it. And when you limp home for a butt repair operation you'll know why I have a bit of an attitude.



No thanks man. I'm not into guys.


----------



## bwester (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey John, Hows about you take that bus money and come down here and we'll go to a strip club while Eric does his ass damage by himself


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok back to growing areas...

Here's mine:










Bottom Shelf





Middle Shelf (all Paphiopedilums)





Top Shelf

Enjoy!


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Feb 9, 2007)

Is that a Betta??

Beware of their addictive properties! I still and always will blame my one Betta for all the money I've spent on fish and corals the last couple years. I've never been good at self control either though...

Great setup too BTW!

Jon


----------



## Heather (Feb 9, 2007)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> Is that a Betta??
> Jon



Geez Jon, don't you know a humidity "tray" when you see one? oke:

Nice job Eric, and a nice fishbowl too.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 9, 2007)

yea...I think the betta bowl ties everything together!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2007)

*NYC Apt photos finally.*





My front lawn




My front lawn 2




Where the World Trade Center was!




Growing area




My fountain.


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 21, 2007)

at first I thought you were growing on the wall


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2007)

Sorry, I couldn't turn the picture around.


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 21, 2007)

no problem, it just gives a different perspective. I now have some ideas for my walls in the basement.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2007)

nice growing area eric what you got in the tanks on the shelves?


----------



## adiaphane (Feb 21, 2007)

You don't have a cat, do you?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2007)

Leopard geckoes, No cat, therefore mice!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey the picture is right way-thanx.


----------



## Roy (Feb 24, 2007)

*The Growing areas Megathread*

NYERIC and others, Eric your view is fine if you like cities. This is the view I have just up the road. Its not quite like this at the moment since the massive fires here in January 2006 which almost burnt us out as well but the trees are growing again. All we need is a bit more rain. 

Roy


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice view but I thought you were in England.


----------



## Roy (Feb 25, 2007)

*Some new pics in photobucket*

Hello Eric, no I'm Victoria Aust'. Western side with the Grampians Mts as a neighbour.
If this link works, it will take you to my Gallery in Photobucket. It seems to more friendly to use than others. I'm having problems with the other side I gave out, it wont reproduce the pics properly at the moment.
In the new pics I have put in 3 pics of my Paph / phrag & everything else house. I have some more to put in but time is short.

http://s160.photobucket.com/albums/t181/fyanscreek/
( double click )

I will add some more flower pics and pics of the plants themselves as I go along. Please visit the site on a regular basis. I will advise when more pics have been added when I can.

Roy.


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 4, 2007)

crazy growing area, eric!
here's mine. well, the space at home.
there's a stanhopea hanging off the coffee tree you can barely see on the right...


----------



## NYEric (Jun 4, 2007)

Likespaphs, like me you probably think you're getting crowded. I thought so until I visited someone's rooftop greenhouses and saw the plants stacked 4 levels high!! Buy more orchids!


----------



## Bolero (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank god I can grow outside my home!!!!


----------



## Grandma M (Jun 5, 2007)

Roy

Your photos are beautiful. I sure would like to have your Zesta 'Orb.

I bookmarked you site so I can drool again later.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 5, 2007)

Roy has lots o' Paph photos posted now!


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2007)

*Growing Area Update*

Well, here's my summer update. 

Inside I have this little miniature area (which looks awful with the lamps in the way but they are indeed necessary) I am trying to make it aesthetically pleasing and hope to have all the Neos mounted in the traditional manner as soon as my moss and pot arrive (they are currently lost, along with my 'Gekkeikan' in the priority mail system. keep your fingers crossed for me please!)






As of last weekend, all of my other plants are newly repotted and residing outside. Something I said I would never do. I tested about 10 of them first, the less valuable ones, and they've done fine, so the rest are out enjoying the summertime weather.





Since I imagine someone will ask, the ones on the top get the most sun, and they are the ones that have been aclimated longer, the others are adjusting still, so far no sunburn. Once the others adjust, I'll move them around periodically. They get about an hour of full sun midday and dappled sunlight in the morning and late afternoon. The temps are warmer and more humid than I can provide in my basement space at this time of year. 

When I water, I move them off the shelves so that they don't drip upon one another. When it rains, I'm hoping they'll fend for themselves. To grow plants outside, one must learn to give up some control, but I keep a strong watch on them daily, to make sure we don't have any problems. So far, so good.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 4, 2007)

Heather,
After heavy rainfall do you have to pour the water our of the centre of the plants outdoors? I've been scared to put paphs and phrags outdoors because I didn't want rain to rot them.


----------



## Heather (Jul 4, 2007)

So far, Fren, the rain has come at opportune times (overnight or in the morning) and I've had no trouble but I worry about the same. Should we have afternoon showers, I'd probably try to pour the water out. We've been lucky so far to have pretty optimal summer weather. 

I'd never do this with the size collection I used to have!


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 5, 2007)

Heather, the way you grow your plants in several 'layers', one on top of the other, is usually how people grow in the tropics... epiphytes are usually hung and the terrestrials at the bottom... i tried several years back but when it rains, the plants get dripped upon and rot. so now i have reversed the arrangement. i hang paphs, (especially brachys and multis) while the barbatas are on the bottom. i try to place my plants in alternate fashion so the the ones on top don't drip directly on the bottom ones. it is a rather good method of growing as the bottom plants receive much moisture. i also hang phals (sideways) and bulbos at the bottom... =)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2007)

Heather, you still seem to have a good amount of plants. I'm glad you didn't get rid of so many. Isn't it kind of cool up your way, it's been in the sixties in NYC?


----------



## Heather (Jul 5, 2007)

I have about 30 plants still, yeah. 

It's been in the 70's-80's up here lately. Pretty nice actually. It rained last night and when I checked on the plants this morning they were just fine. I think airflow has a lot to do with it.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2007)

This weather is crazy! I guess the downside when global warming is done will be that oil companies make money year-round because it will be cold in the summer!


----------



## Heather (Jul 5, 2007)

Heather said:


> It rained last night and when I checked on the plants this morning they were just fine. I think airflow has a lot to do with it.



Well, we're now expecting big storms this evening. They may or not hit us. Still, when I got home, I started thinking about the "greenhouse" cover that came with my other shelving unit. I was able to get it over the one the plants are growing on, it's a little wider but not long enough to completely cover to the ground, but long enough to protect them from collecting water, so, when I know a storm is coming at a bad time of day, I can protect them a bit.


----------



## Candace (Dec 14, 2007)

Bump...there are new members that should read through this thread and I was noticing many members haven't posted their growing areas yet. I've posted mine on another thread, but not here so I'll work on that and maybe take some new photos.


----------



## tocarmar (Dec 14, 2007)

I grow mine mostly in the House, in late Fall -Spring. The basement is the coolest temp. around 55-65d, maybe to 70d in summer. It has 3 windows, 2South, & 1 East faceing + I have 3 Fluoresent lights that are on 12-16hrs a day depending on sunlight conditions,With a fan running all the time. The laundry room has 1 southern exposure window & 1 door with a western exposure window. It is usually on the warm side 70-75d, with a fan on all the time. A grow room (bedroom) usually where I keep most of my breeeders (with pods till they mature) 70-75+d, 1 South window & a fan that runs almost all the time. During late spring-early fall in the seasonal Greenhouse for most of them, except for breeders (Paphs) in spike/bloom they stay in the house.

Tom


----------



## NYEric (Dec 14, 2007)

Excellent photos Tom!


----------



## swamprad (Dec 16, 2007)

Reading through this thread was very enjoyable. So many of you have great spaces for your orchids!

I'm currently growing in what I suppose could be called a mud room, a small space next to a bathroom. The window opens to the garage, so there is no sun. I considered building my own version of a fluorescent stand, but decided to go with the Flora-Cart instead from www.indoorgardensupplies.com My house is fairly large, but I have almost no sunny windows! Nearby trees and porches block most of the potentially sunny spots. In the near future, i.e. next year or so, I either want to build a greenhouse, or renovate my attic space into an under-lights growing area.


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 16, 2007)

It looks wonderful. I use carts similar to yours and they work well for me in my home situation. Yours look so neat and organized and your blooms on the top shelf look great. I like it.

I keep looking and looking at the bottom shelf, left side. It looks like mounted plants, but what are they mounted on. Are they succulents? I am so intrigued by it. Is that a bloom, front center?


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> It looks wonderful. I use carts similar to yours and they work well for me in my home situation. Yours look so neat and organized and your blooms on the top shelf look great. I like it.
> 
> I keep looking and looking at the bottom shelf, left side. It looks like mounted plants, but what are they mounted on. Are they succulents? I am so intrigued by it. Is that a bloom, front center?



I agree - looks great!
Looks like a succulent wreath on the bottom, once the plants take hold (rooted), one can hang it! Neat! 
It looks like a little phrag bloom doesn't it?
Looks like a couple of pots of herbs - basil?


----------



## swamprad (Dec 16, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> I keep looking and looking at the bottom shelf, left side. It looks like mounted plants, but what are they mounted on. Are they succulents? I am so intrigued by it. Is that a bloom, front center?



Yes, it is a succulent wreath I purchased from Solano Succulents in Solano Beach, CA last Spring. It got all leggy over the summer, and the two weeks of 105 degree temps didn't help it either. In the Spring, I'm going to pinch everything back and see what happens. The wreath isn't blooming now, but several of the plants did bloom during the summer.

And yes, that is basil in the pots. Basil is good in just about everything!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 16, 2007)

That's an amazing number of plants in bloom!


----------



## Candace (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks good, Mark! I was also intrigued with your succulent wreath.


----------



## jblanford (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's mine in the basement I also have TV, a refrigerator full of beer, a telephone what else does a man need. Jim.
http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n92/jblanford/?action=view&current=P1010036.jpg
http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n92/jblanford/?action=view&current=P1010037.jpg
http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n92/jblanford/?action=view&current=P1010038.jpg
http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n92/jblanford/?action=view&current=P1010039.jpg
http://s110.photobucket.com/albums/n92/jblanford/?action=view&current=P1010040.jpg


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW - that's some growing area! Very nice Jim!


----------



## swamprad (Dec 16, 2007)

A very fine setup indeed! I wish I had a basement!!


----------



## Roy (Dec 17, 2007)

I must say, for those not fortunate enough to have a green house or the space to put one, the growing areas in this thread and plants are a pleasure to view. You all do such a great job in providing the best possible for your plants. I must commend you all. I suppose when you think of the people we have met in person or through forums like this, their occupations, countries, their growing environments etc how orchids seem to bring everyone onto the same level. Its a shame we can't bottle what it is that orchids do to ( most )folk and inject the rest of the world with it. ( a thought for the day )


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 17, 2007)

Roy

What a beautiful thought. It brought tears to my eyes. Your 'thought for the day' is so appropirate for our world today. Thank you for sharing your sentiminats.


----------



## Roy (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Grandma M.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 2, 2008)

*Bump!*

Thought I'd bump this up again (so I could show off my stuff of course  ).

I've got about 42* orchids now growing on the two shelves on humidity trays. I didn't see any noticeable increase in humidity when I started using the trays, but they sure are nice for catching drips. I run a pad-type room humidifier for 16 hours a day and it keeps the humidity in the room at about 45 - 50%. I also run an oscillating fan for about 12 hours a day.

I'm currently using the bottom two shelves as a grow-op for my outdoor seedlings. But after the end of May, that's going to change. I'm going to start using those shelves for growing orchids under lights, effectively doubling my orchid growing area. :drool:

*(I only had 16 or 17 before joining this forum oke: you're all responsible for my addiction).


----------



## Candace (May 2, 2008)

IKEA shelving, yes?


----------



## philoserenus (May 3, 2008)

nice ^^
yoyo, how do u get ur spikes to grow 'up' on the top 2 levels of shelving when u dun have lights above them and have a window on the side?


----------



## Pete (May 3, 2008)

i need to take some updated pics showing the whole greenhouses but this one is good for now!


----------



## paphioboy (May 3, 2008)

Pete, is that coelogyne pandurata? How do you keep your plant so compact? Mine sprawls all over the place, with long rhizomes between each bulb...


----------



## JeanLux (May 4, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> Pete, is that coelogyne pandurata? How do you keep your plant so compact? Mine sprawls all over the place, with long rhizomes between each bulb...



very good questions :rollhappy:

it looks like a great pandurata, some more pict. please!! Jean


----------



## Pete (May 4, 2008)

it is a pandurata. i dont do anything culturally to keep it compact. i think it is in the parentage. this is a sib cross of two more "clumping" types than the traditional running ones..i dont have any other photos of that spike but there are a couple more coming now..


----------



## goldenrose (May 7, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Thought I'd bump this up again (so I could show off my stuff of course  ).
> 
> I've got about 42* orchids now ..........
> *(I only had 16 or 17 before joining this forum oke: you're all responsible for my addiction.



Thanks! Nice to know we're keeping up on our enabling!


----------



## Tom499 (May 7, 2008)

Seeing so many immense collections being grown in the home has certainly given me confidence I can too =)


----------



## Gilda (May 10, 2008)

*My growing areas*

I grow in a North facing sunroom, with an east facing corner and also have a "tree house grow room" adjoing my sunroom. All my trays drain to the outside in both the sunroom and the grow room ! (Thank you dear sweet hubby !) To optimize the space ,I also have benches underneath the ones on top in the grow room..lighting is with flourecents down there. In one corner underneath is a DEHUMIDIFER that I have to run in the winter to keep the condensation from dripping . In the summer , I have lattice and shade cloth diffusing the sunlight, and in the winter only shade cloth. Fans run 24/7 in the summer and several run all winter too. Heating is an electric baseboard heater...tis well insulated so it doesn't require much heat. I have a small swamp cooloer that works well on less humid days..it blows through a screen door. We are wanting to replace 2 panels of glass with a sliding door for optimum breeze...should have done this to start with. Oh, by the way, this grow room use to be our deck..which is 10ft off the ground !!
Hope you enjoy !












Benches & lights underneath...amazing how we orchid nuts find extra growing room !:rollhappy:


----------



## Candace (May 10, 2008)

It looks like quite an oasis, Gilda.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 10, 2008)

Wow! Gilda - that's a fantastic set up you have. :clap:

Joanne


----------



## Heather (May 10, 2008)

I'm still waiting for dear sweet hubby to show up and help me out here! 

I always enjoy seeing your home, Gilda.


----------



## Gilda (May 10, 2008)

Heather said:


> I'm still waiting for dear sweet hubby to show up and help me out here!
> 
> I always enjoy seeing your home, Gilda.



Heather, you will have to get in line and take a number all my women orchid growing friends try and beg, borrow or steal him ! He has made several trays for their benches. Another lady tried to hire him to build her a sunroom! Now, if they really knew his talents:evil:


----------



## paphioboy (May 10, 2008)

That's a fantastic growing area, Gilda! So may blooms both in and out of the house...


----------



## swamprad (May 10, 2008)

Very impressive, Gilda, so many plants in bloom too!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 10, 2008)

What a great place to just be in.


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2008)

Gilda said:


> In one corner underneath is a DEHUMIDIFER that I have to run in the winter to keep the condensation from dripping .



Gilda, don't you live in Texas or Kentucky or something; what do you know about winter!? oke:
Looks very good BTW.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 11, 2008)

Excellent!!


Ramon


----------



## Gilda (May 12, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Gilda, don't you live in Texas or Kentucky or something; what do you know about winter!? oke:
> Looks very good BTW.



Eric, it's beautiful Tennessee ...in the mountains...about an hour from the Great Smoky Mountain National Park...and we do have cold weather !!


----------



## NYEric (May 12, 2008)

I stand corrected.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 23, 2008)

OK. Here are my two areas for plants. First, my sunroom. Temps in the Winter go down to 60ºF at night, and 70+ during the day -- depending on the sun. Humidity is around 45 - 50%. Notice the clay pots sitting in pans of water, with plants hanging on the edges of the pots.







And my basement "greenhouse" inside and out. Temp range 65ºF - 75. Humidity is between 65 - 80%.


----------



## TADD (Dec 23, 2008)

Umm Wow Dot, and my wife complained about my bad habit......


----------



## swamprad (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful, beautiful, Dot! How I wish I had a basement!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 24, 2008)

2 great environments Dot , bravo!!!!! A lot of blooms all around!!!! and still a lot of spare space in your sun-room, a whole table and much on the floor ! Your basement house is ingenious!! Jean


----------



## Candace (Dec 24, 2008)

And my husband complains about me putting paph seedlings in our jacuzzi tub, in the bathroom. Hug your husband!


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 24, 2008)

That sure is some great utilisation of space...


----------



## paphreek (Dec 24, 2008)

Very nice, Dot.


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2008)

Those are well organized and efficient looking spaces. Plants look great!

Well done:clap::clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 24, 2008)

Well done! Beautiful! LOVE your pot idea!They look to be pretty good size.



JeanLux said:


> ..... and still a lot of spare space in your sun-room, a whole table and much on the floor ! Jean



and Eric would tell you - don't forget the sofa!


----------



## streetmorrisart (Dec 24, 2008)

Great-looking setups, Dot!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 24, 2008)

Except for that wasted empty floor space in the basement greenhouse, oke: very good use of habitat. After looking at that I'm thinking of adding some artificial lighting to my living room.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 24, 2008)

Jean -- the table is where I do my photos and my orchid orginization/records. It has to stay clear of plants.

Candace, I do -- every day! He has been very supportive. I'm lucky!

Eric, the floor isn't as big as it looks. I have to have room to place my water buckets and to turn around!

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 24, 2008)

Very innovative growing area in your basement Dot! Your plants all look so very happy and healthy. :clap:


----------



## Rayb (Dec 25, 2008)

Great Dot but I wouldn't expect less from you . You can tell by the way your plants always look so welll tended. I appreciated seeing your grow areas. You must have a special place at the nursery also.

Ray


----------



## philoserenus (Dec 25, 2008)

well this is my humble grow area ^^ nothing much compared to you guys, but i guess it is enough to keep me company






happy holidays =)


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 25, 2008)

Looks good to me. I bet it will grow!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 25, 2008)

Nick, your plants look very healthy, nice job.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 25, 2008)

Yep,I started w/ a small area...


----------



## Scott Ware (Dec 25, 2008)

TADD said:


> Umm Wow Dot, and my wife complained about my bad habit......



Tadd, wasn't she complaining about your orchids there for awhile, too?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 26, 2008)

Scott Ware said:


> Tadd, wasn't she complaining about your orchids there for awhile, too?



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 26, 2008)

Nick - your growing space looks great! It will surely grow...bigger...


----------



## philoserenus (Dec 26, 2008)

thanks guys for ur encouragement =)
when it does grow, so will my complaints from my parents, haha! but i'll be prepared ^^ my goal now is to hopefully be able to get these things to rebloom, or bloom for their first time--wish me luck


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 27, 2008)

Good luck and happy growing!!!!!! It might be small but it is lovely!!! hehe, it will definately grow....LOL


----------



## TADD (Dec 27, 2008)

Scott Ware said:


> Tadd, wasn't she complaining about your orchids there for awhile, too?



I have too many to list.... :evil:


----------



## cassie (Dec 31, 2008)

This is my inside growing space.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 31, 2008)

Very interesting setup Cassie. Is the moss for humidity?


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 31, 2008)

:claplenty of room to grow!
What is planted in the moss or are they mounts on cork?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2008)

OMG!  So much room -so few plants!!!!


----------



## cassie (Dec 31, 2008)

Slipperking, yes the moss is for humidity and for looks.
With the fan I have on there I really need to mist often (4 times a day).

Goldenrose, some are mounted on tree fern slabs, cork and wood. Some are still in there pots raised from the bottom and covered with moss.

As for the room I was not sure I can put plants on the first shelf with plants on the bottom shelf.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Dec 31, 2008)

cassie said:


> As for the room I was not sure I can put plants on the first shelf with plants on the bottom shelf.



I don't know if you'll get enough light on the bottom shelf. I would look into using jus the top shelf or add more light to the bottom. Either way, you are on your way...it only sucks you in further from here.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2008)

Of course you can put plants on top; w/ clear pots and holders....


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 31, 2008)

Looking good Cassie!


----------



## cassie (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know about having two shelves of plants with one light. It is a good idea of having two shelves and two lights. I will have to talk to my husband about adding lights. I'm sure that he would not mind.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 31, 2008)

cassie said:


> Slipperking, yes the moss is for humidity and for looks.
> With the fan I have on there I really need to mist often (4 times a day).



I have a few of the same radio shack muffin fans. you might want to set it so that it moves air near your plants or if they are in a tank, maybe set it so that by blowing air through the fan it pulls air over the tank instead of blowing into it (if that isn't how you already have it set up). I know it is hard to have proper air moving in a fish tank; one way if you do have air blowing into the tank, and the air is a bit strong you could take thin cloth and put behind the fan maybe with some fine screen. that's a way to cut down the air flow a bit but not have to do it electronically
hope this helps, fwiw


----------



## cassie (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you cnycharles, I'll try to move it around tomorrow.


----------



## TADD (Jan 3, 2009)

Well Here is the next evolution from my indoor chamber to the greenhouse. I get about 10 foot of bench space at a local orchid growers greenhouse. I am very pleased with how my plants have seemed to respond with better or at least more consistent cultural conditions.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 4, 2009)

Are the plants on the foreground bench yours?? Jean


----------



## TADD (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, the huge angraecum is the border all the paphs in the front from left to the cattleya/ dendrochilum on the right. And the White rack with my mounties on it. I need to re-organize it; it is a bit messy.


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2009)

I love the jungle effect Tadd (Maybe because it justifies the state of my GH)

What you need is a couple of kolopakingii to max it out, so then you will have to get your own GH.:evil::evil:


----------



## Roy (Jan 5, 2009)

I must have put some pics of my growing area in the forum somewhere but long ago, so I thought I would update with pics taken today.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 5, 2009)

picts of a very ,very neat growing area!!!! Bravo Roy, you really do a great job!!! Jean


----------



## Scott Ware (Jan 5, 2009)

That is really a beautiful setup, Roy. Everything looks as happy as it could possibly be.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 5, 2009)

Very good Roy!!!! Neat set up and almost no unexploited space...


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 5, 2009)

Tadd, yours is a miniature jungle!!! I like it, too...


----------



## Roy (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Jean, Scott, I haven't got everything right in there yet. Still some work to do. Just hoping the seed pods on the Paphs you can see in the 2nd pic hold on.


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 5, 2009)

:clap: Tadd's got quite the jungle, :clap: Roy so prim & proper .......
and I'm a hybrid!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanx for sharing Tadd and Roy!


----------



## Candace (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm going to hide my head in shame. Roy's clean g.h. makes me embarrassed.


----------



## em_tee_w (Jan 5, 2009)

This is our sunroom. No supplemental light, so I'm sure the plants would appreciate that very much in the winter, but it is south facing.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 5, 2009)

uh-oh, geraniums...... (allergies)

the rest looks nice, though!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 5, 2009)

Cool!!!! Lots of light and lots of room for more plants, too...


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 27, 2009)

First picture taken with my newest toy (Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8) on my slightly older toy (Nikon D200).


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2009)

Neat. Needs more plants!


----------



## kentuckiense (Mar 27, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Neat. Needs more plants!



The photo is deceptive. There are about 50 plants there. The areas on the right of the two trays are very high-density. However, you are still correct. Hopefully I can rectify the problem come summer.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2009)

Addicted!


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 27, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Neat. Needs more plants!



you know, that may be one of those misconceptions that falls in line with 'you must climb the corporate ladder', 'you must strive to have more responsibility and make more money', you must get promoted and move to the top' and all that sort of thing. a decent collection that is manageable and enjoyable may be a much better thing; if your collection gets so big that it overshadows your life, then maybe it's a good point to cut back. when you resent having to repot and move around the boxes of pots and supplies, then it might be time to think things over a bit

I know, it does look a bit empty though!  good luck at keeping it manageable
(also thank God it's friday, though I still have to work tomorrow morning...) : p


----------



## Bolero (Mar 28, 2009)

Just finished building an orchid house and after some finishing touches tomorrow I plan to post some photos. I think it deserves a separate thread.......it's taking me weeks to finish.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 28, 2009)

Cool!!!! Can't wait to see some pics...


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 28, 2009)

cool thread... this are my growing areas... currently a bit more crowed as I have been very active gettingnew plants during the plast 2 months 














...and some more plants are coming :evil:


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 28, 2009)

Ramon this is amazing!!!! Well done!!!!WOW!!!!


----------



## Elena (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks fab, Ramon. That tank is great!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 28, 2009)

Fantastic growing set ups Ramon! How big is the case with the tank? It's cool. Oh, wait a minute, now I see, it's a waterfall isn't it?


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2009)

That tank looks huge. Nice set-up.


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 28, 2009)

hey Thanks 

The vivarium... it is 120x110x60 cm and indeed, there a waterfall... well actually two 

now it looks a bit different, as I had to eliminate the central water tank. The whole bottom is now floded, and above it there is a grid platform where the orhcids stand... I will post a new picture of it soon...


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 28, 2009)

I love your vivarium.


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 28, 2009)

I love the architecture of your vivarium. Nice designing!


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 29, 2009)

As I previously mentionned here, this is the current status of the Orchidarium.

Once the Vivarium was perfectly running, I satarted havin some problems with water leaking to the side "tanks" (it was a problem with teh styropor pannel, which are not leakproof - I did not expect ). This was causing too much work, as I had to drain the water every second day.. so, I decided to make some changes...









of course I needed to find a new house for the fish and shrimps that were living in the vivarium...


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 29, 2009)

Ramon you made miracles!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Bolero (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry I started a new thread and should have posted here........

This has taken ages to build, well several weekends anyway. It feels like a long time. I need to build the door and then it's pretty much done. Trying to separate parts with different levels of shade is proving more difficult than I thought. A good reason to specialise in a particular genera!!! 

It is 6 metres by 3 metres. The shade cloth is 70% sandstone and the roof is polycarbonate. If you have any questions then let me know.

Holes in the ground.......







Then we built the individual frames.....






Exciting I know, a pile of frames.......






The frames up:






With the roof on:






A different angle:






Putting up the shade cloth!






The shade ceiling finally up!






The shelves are built - hot dipped welded mesh.






Another angle of the shelves:






Shade cloth on the sides:






Plants in the house! Woohoo!!!!






We still need a door though.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 29, 2009)

Simple and amazing!!!! Congrats Bolero!!!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Kavanaru (Mar 29, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> Ramon you made miracles!!!! Congrats!!!!!


 thanks.. but not really... I have not made any real miracles yet 

Bolero, that shadehouse is great... I wish I could have a greenhouse here...


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 29, 2009)

:clap: Wonderful vivarium - makes my want to get started on my 70 gal aquarium conversion!

:clap: There is a part of me that wishes I could be like Bolero's shade house!


----------



## Clark (Mar 29, 2009)

My wife and I love both projects above. Thanks for the photos, as I now
have permission to buy more plants. Clark


----------



## NYEric (Mar 29, 2009)

But you had the chance on friday!!


----------



## Clark (Mar 29, 2009)

NYEric said:


> But you had the chance on friday!!



After seeing Ramon's set-up, searching for fish tank to replace 75 gallon
tank I parted with before we started collecting plants. Parkfest we will
be able to diversify our collection. Greenhouse is not possible due to 
size of lot, and prior landscape projects. Clark


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 29, 2009)

Clark Edward said:


> Greenhouse is not possible due to
> size of lot, and prior landscape projects. Clark



(smile) if the prior landscape projects don't involve orchids and have priority, then we must assume you're not really an avid orchidist!


----------



## Clark (Mar 29, 2009)

ethical egoist-to put one group ahead of another!LOL


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2009)

True, everybody's got to eat!


----------



## biothanasis (May 25, 2009)

*Growing area outdoors!!*

This is what I managed to do, so that I can grow my plants outside and benefit from lighting and temp fluxuation!! Do you think I should add a cloth or something at the front so that humidity stays in??? Generally humidity stays low (40%) but plants seem to like this!!! My Cleisostoma starts a new growth!!

I have it reinforced at the back cause there is sun coming for a couple of hours in the morning-noon! I had this at the side of the balcony that got sun for a couple of hours, but it was at around 16:30 and got too hot!! Isn't it better to for the plant to get the sun in the morning hours rather than afternoon??


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2009)

Looks like you should have good humidity.


----------



## JeanLux (May 26, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> .... Do you think I should add a cloth or something at the front so that humidity stays in??? ...



I would not do this because you will have no more air circulation at all !?! Do you always have water in those trays?? Jean


----------



## Roy (May 26, 2009)

Re-arranged the Vanda/Ascda collection a while ago and added a few more.
Actually some more plants due this week.
Main collection.





Aerides collection.




New ones, here about 6 months.


----------



## biothanasis (May 26, 2009)

Roy you have lots of great plants!!! They look very happy!!!

As far as my growing area is concerned I noticed that when I moved them outside with lower humidity, more air circulation and "better" light conditions they shoewed vigorous growth!! 
_Jean:_ I try to keep these trays with tap water as much as possible!! They need refilling every 3 days or so!


----------



## McPaph (May 27, 2009)

WoW This was some thread.
evertbody has such cool growing areas. heres a pic of my first indoors and my second outdoors


----------



## McPaph (May 27, 2009)

heres the inside, I think I still have more room



[/IMG]


----------



## McPaph (May 27, 2009)




----------



## McPaph (May 27, 2009)

I yhink I screwed up allready the pics were too big. Lets try this again


----------



## McPaph (May 27, 2009)




----------



## McPaph (May 27, 2009)




----------



## biothanasis (May 27, 2009)

Very nice McPaph! Do the plants in the last two pics get filtered sun light? Good luck with the outdoor facility and keep us posted (you could make another thread for this like other's did for their gh etc)!!!


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2009)

Looking good Mick, thanx for sharing.


----------



## McPaph (May 27, 2009)

Thanks NYEric

Thanks biothanasis. those were night pics. theres 70% shadecloth that I made screens that fit on the outside of the greenhouse. the walls are double wall plastic. I will make a thread. thanks


----------



## Clark (Aug 27, 2009)

I was looking for a outside grow area thread but lost my patience.
Put this shaded area together in a couple hours.
The rest of the 'chids are n the deck.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 27, 2009)

I hope there's something over the top layer or on a really sunny day you could fry your plants.


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 29, 2009)

*My little setup*

I guess it's time to post my growing area. There are a few unique ideas that others might find useful. First the end wall which faces south has a 10 ft by 4 ft wet wall which I just replace pads this summer. You can also see the benches on the left and right side walls are stacked. I have vinyl sheeting hung under each bench to prevent water soaking the plants under each bench.




Here is the electical component that controls the exhaust fans and the wet wall itself. Three thermostats, the center one is for the wet wall. Set at the highest temp so it's the last to come on and the first to go off. It needs to go off early enough so it drys out before the exhaust fans shut down. Algae builds up it left wet all the time.




Electric box for all needs. Lights,fans, heaters, wet wall and outlets. To the right on the wall is also city water supply when needed. The 55gal tank you see buried 3/4 of the way is my main water supply. I add my fertilzer to it. There is a sump pump in the bottom and I plug it in when mixing fert and watering. The 55gal is feed by a larger tank outside the greenhouse.




Here is the outside tank, 450gal livestock tank under my rain gutter. Double layer of shadecloth on top to keep mosqutos out! As you can see it is 3ft off the ground on a table I built for it. The water is gravity feed into the 55gal tank, slow but it works.




Sump pump tank for the wet wall. The vent on the wall is used in the winter. There are two,one on each side. I cover over the wet wall in winter to prevent air flow from coming in. The small vents are uncovered from the outside to allow air to come in when the exhaust fans come on ( day time/ winter)


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 29, 2009)

Outside view of the wet wall.




One of the two exhaust fans. Old A/C fans I pickup for pennies from A/C and heating companies in the area. Normally they throw them out. They are 220Volts and face north. You may have noticed my two wooden masks from Thailand. They keep evil spirits away!




second fan


----------



## luvsorchids (Aug 29, 2009)

> You may have noticed my two wooden masks from Thailand. They keep evil spirits away!




So...do they keep the bugs out ?

Susan


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 29, 2009)

luvsorchids said:


> So...do they keep the bugs out ?
> 
> Susan


No! Most bugs masquerade as good fairies! Not the evil spirits that they are!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 29, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> No! Most bugs masquerade as good fairies! Not the evil spirits that they are!



yeah, those mealies try to act cute and cuddly, when they're really plant-eating bulldozers

nice pictures and setup!


----------



## Candace (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice set-up Rick. I'm going to be having to make some decisions soon in regards to waterline spacing and electrical for the new g.h. So, it's nice to see what others have done. I've been putting it off since I'm going to have to make other bench location plans etc. before deciding on the water and electrical. And as always, I'm sure once it's in, I'll wish I'd have done something different. 

Looks like you have some space on the left-hand side bench. Better get that taken care of!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 30, 2009)

Real cool thing this wet wall Rick!!!! some questions: What does it consist of? Is enough air circulation through it provided just by the fact you have no glas/plastic frame outside? Do you put such sort of cover outside in winter?

If I remember right, I saw one wet wall in one of the Vacherot ghs in Boissy St Leger years ago. They had a monster fan behind it guaranteeing air circulation! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> I guess it's time to post my growing area. There are a few unique ideas that others might find useful. First the end wall which faces south has a 10 ft by 4 ft wet wall which I just replace pads this summer. You can also see the benches on the left and right side walls are stacked. I have vinyl sheeting hung under each bench to prevent water soaking the plants under each bench.
> Here is the electical component that controls the exhaust fans and the wet wall itself. Three thermostats, the center one is for the wet wall. Set at the highest temp so it's the last to come on and the first to go off. It needs to go off early enough so it drys out before the exhaust fans shut down. Algae builds up it left wet all the time.
> Electric box for all needs. Lights,fans, heaters, wet wall and outlets. To the right on the wall is also city water supply when needed. The 55gal tank you see buried 3/4 of the way is my main water supply. I add my fertilzer to it. There is a sump pump in the bottom and I plug it in when mixing fert and watering. The 55gal is feed by a larger tank outside the greenhouse.
> Here is the outside tank, 450gal livestock tank under my rain gutter. Double layer of shadecloth on top to keep mosqutos out! As you can see it is 3ft off the ground on a table I built for it. The water is gravity feed into the 55gal tank, slow but it works.
> Sump pump tank for the wet wall. The vent on the wall is used in the winter. There are two,one on each side. I cover over the wet wall in winter to prevent air flow from coming in. The small vents are uncovered from the outside to allow air to come in when the exhaust fans come on ( day time/ winter)



ADDICTED!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 30, 2009)

NYEric said:


> ADDICTED!


 You got the one word summary of my very long paragraph!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 30, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> Real cool thing this wet wall Rick!!!! some questions: What does it consist of? Is enough air circulation through it provided just by the fact you have no glas/plastic frame outside? Do you put such sort of cover outside in winter?
> 
> If I remember right, I saw one wet wall in one of the Vacherot ghs in Boissy St Leger years ago. They had a monster fan behind it guaranteeing air circulation! Jean


Jean,
If you're up close and look at the "wall" it looks like corrigated cardboard across it's edge. Here is a closer look





If you're up close and look down and through it, you can see the outside ground. What happen is, water is carried across the top of it for it's full lengh. It's made of very stuff cardboard and the water soaks into it and runs down. Air is pulled through by my two exhaust fans on the opposite wall. As the air passes through, it causes the water to evaporate. The physical properties of water requires energy (heat) to go from liquid to vapor. So, water takes "heat" out of the air to go from liquid on the cardboard to vapor in the air. End result: cooling of the greenhouse. Clear as mudd, right? 
The picture of the wall where it is Black in color that is the outside of the wall. That is the side I cover with 4mil plastic in the winter and turn the wall off to keep my heaters from being over worked. In my winter months it can be 40 F at night and get up in the 80's during the day. My exhuast fans will come on to cool. With the wet wall closed off I need away of letting fresh air in. That is where those small vents on the back sidewalls come into play. Normally closed they open up when the fans come on from the vaccum pressure created by the fans. More mud again?:rollhappy:


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 30, 2009)

Rick your g.a. is great!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 30, 2009)

thanks Rick!!!! cool cooling and humidification?? system!!! Jean


----------



## Clark (Aug 30, 2009)

Looking a Rick's set-up is like looking at the crystal ball into my future. Nice G.H. Rick!!!
Q: Permit??? I notice the electric in many GH is exposed. I mean the wire is not in conduit. Does GH have different regs. or yours was preexisting when you bought house? Or...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2009)

_"Permits!?! We don't need no stinking permits!!"_
:rollhappy:


----------



## McPaph (Aug 30, 2009)

> Q: Permit??? I notice the electric in many GH is exposed. I mean the wire is not in conduit. Does GH have different regs. or yours was preexisting when you bought house?



a GH would be considered a wet location same as outside. Yes it would need to be in conduit and GFI's. As eric said


> Permits!?! We don't need no stinking permits!!"


 as a electrician for 23 years, I have worse looking stuff in my garage. You can always find the worst electrical work at a electricians house
Mick


----------



## Clark (Aug 30, 2009)

You mean my mechanics car doesn't run???


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 30, 2009)

maybe, but he probably has someone else work on it for him 
("I do that at work, I'm not doing it at home!")


----------



## Candace (Aug 30, 2009)

Clark, I had all my electrical run in conduit with a GFI as I don't want the risks of power failure adding up. One bad move and poof, the whole collection is fried. I plan on having the same electrician out to do the wiring on #2. And yes, permits are generally required.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2009)

She's no fun! :evil:


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 30, 2009)

NYEric said:


> _"Permits!?! We don't need no stinking permits!!"_
> :rollhappy:


I'm with Eric! 
All my electric was installed by myself but with the guidence of a electrican friend same when I ran the natural gas lines. Master plumber friend and I ran them. Permits are for raising your taxes!


----------



## Candace (Aug 30, 2009)

> Permits are for raising your taxes!


 I hear you:> Although technically they're for making sure work is done correctly so no one loses a body part or dies horrendously. Though you are supposed to get permits and this can affect resale etc. later, many people just skip it. Some of the inspectors can be nazis.


----------



## Berrak (Aug 31, 2009)

*Self constructed bench for my greenhouse in garage*

I build this last week from aluminium profiles. I placed four 6mm glass plates in the profiles. It is 100 cm high, 59,5 cm wide and 150 cm long.
The greenhose opening is 60 cm soo it will slip in.

I will have double 2 x 58 W floresc. tubes above each shelf.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2009)

A contained area inside your contained area!?


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 31, 2009)

It looks good...


----------



## Clark (Aug 31, 2009)

Candace said:


> I hear you:> Though you are supposed to get permits and this can affect resale etc. later, many people just skip it. Some of the inspectors can be nazis.



Since the bldg. has been computerized-skipping permits is not recommended.
Here- upon resale, this has been a problem for many. 

My experiences from a teen to 30 year old have been generally favorable with bldg. dept., but the last 15 years have not.
BTW, I try to schedule the nazi on the coldest winter day.


----------



## Berrak (Sep 1, 2009)

NYEric said:


> A contained area inside your contained area!?



No, no Eric - its not contained. It is open with two glass shelves.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, OK. Keep us posted.


----------



## Berrak (Sep 6, 2009)

Today I had time to put the bench inside the grow house. Soo much moore space :rollhappy:

Have just to put flour. tubes above the lower shelf.












The old fan chrashed today so I took the one we have in the bedroom the hottest time.






Also an additional fan.


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 6, 2009)

Berrak said:


> ...
> The old fan chrashed today so I took *the one we have in the bedroom the hottest time.*
> ...



:drool:  :drool: Jean


----------



## Candace (Sep 6, 2009)

It looks very tidy. You need me there to mess it up for you.


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 6, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> :drool:  :drool: Jean



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy: Jean you are incredible!!!hehe


Nice set up so far Berrak!!!


----------



## Berrak (Sep 6, 2009)

JeanLux said:


> :drool:  :drool: Jean



:rollhappy: Soo funny Jean. My wife said - you better get a new fan for our bedroom or no more............ I said - but we have fans on several other places


What a not perfect english can lead to:evil:


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2009)

wow, lots of lights! and yes, very tidy and clean... where's the algae on the greenhouse walls? it looks unnatural (smile)


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks like you have lots of space to grow your collection!


----------



## Clark (Nov 12, 2009)

I know the link below won't be of use to many, but I thought this was a good deal- 5ft.chord and shipping included, rated 80,000 hrs.
The electronics store near me gets $32.00 for one setup(unit and chord).

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-6-SINWAN-12...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0dda83f4


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 12, 2009)

Clark E said:


> I know the link below won't be of use to many, but I thought this was a good deal- 5ft.chord and shipping included, rated 80,000 hrs.
> The electronics store near me gets $32.00 for one setup(unit and chord).
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-6-SINWAN-12...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item1c0dda83f4


It appears to be a good deal, I have no use for 6 but would take 2 - anyone interested in going in with me?


----------



## Clark (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm game. Four is what I need/want.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 12, 2009)

hmm, I could use two or three - anyone else interested in a few?


----------



## Lanmark (Nov 12, 2009)

Nice setup, Berrak!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2009)

I could use a few small AC fans. I didn't check but are they standard US watts/amps/volts...?


----------



## Clark (Nov 12, 2009)

It appears from photos, that this is good to go.
The $32 set up- had to connect chord to fan myself, plus rating was 40,000 hrs.
When they get here- will confirm.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 13, 2009)

Browsing this thread, I have come to wonder whether or not we have all gone insane.

Is so, at least it smells or looks nice when the plants are in bloom.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I could use a few small AC fans. I didn't check but are they standard US watts/amps/volts...?



yes, plug already installed for normal u.s. outlet. 
I have some that are d.c., and had to purchase a d.c. adapter to make it work.
split a box of 6? or I could take two if you wanted four. I may be in n.j. around thanksgiving time, and could pick things up then if possible


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2009)

OK, who's in and for how many?


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2009)

a box has six: if you want four I'll take two, or if you want three I'll take three.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2009)

My growing areas are the opposite of Berrak's!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> a box has six: if you want four I'll take two, or if you want three I'll take three.


 OK. let me see if this is still on eBay.


----------



## Candace (Nov 13, 2009)

Should I ask how you shower, Eric? No, never mind!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2009)

Candace said:


> Should I ask how you shower, Eric? No, never mind!


Intimate w/ my plants! :drool:


----------



## luvsorchids (Nov 13, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Intimate w/ my plants! :drool:


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 13, 2009)

Candace said:


> Should I ask how you shower, Eric? No, never mind!



if you used neem-based soap or shampoo in the shower, you could two-for-one and get rid of mealybugs! :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2009)

It's funny, I gave my first orchid lecture/ presentation last night and nobody asked about pesticides in the home!


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 13, 2009)

Holly Crap!!! When I met you in NYC I had the feeling you are insane! Now that I see those pictures, I have no doubts left: You are insane!! 

Maybe that is the reason why I liked it so much with you (and Eric M) in NYC : similar minds go together... hehehehe


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2009)

This is very true. The "similar mind" part at least.


----------



## nikv (Nov 13, 2009)

So NYEric, when are you gonna get rid of that sofa and replace it with a multi-tiered growing rack? You would have room for a lot more plants . . . . :evil:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2009)

you are a bad boy! :rollhappy:


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 13, 2009)

LOL Nikv is right... go for growing racks...


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 13, 2009)

Hahaha.. I assume the vanda gets a good drenching over when Eric showers..  Seriously, is it even getting enough light there..?


----------



## Clark (Nov 13, 2009)

I thought everybody showered with their 'chids.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 13, 2009)

Clark E said:


> I thought everybody showered with their 'chids.



I take mine to the swimming pool with me every Saturday... and the Catasetinae, they just love a good bubbles bath with Dead Sea Salts! oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 13, 2009)

My hubby was looking at the pictures of Eric's over my shoulder. Eric - he wants to know if you have ever seen the movie "Habitat". (Plants do bad things to people). :rollhappy:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 13, 2009)

I just got the vanda from Eric Muelbauer. I had to put it somewhere until I could clear a space for it in the living room!


----------



## fbrem (Nov 14, 2009)

a pic of my south facing high light overwintering area, very crowded and need to find room for some more coming soon.







Forrest


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2009)

I can see plenty of room near the ceiling!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2009)

Cool!!!!!


----------



## Candace (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck with that "finding room" thing. I've found the only way to do that is keep adding greenhouses.


----------



## ncart (Nov 14, 2009)

This is my growing area. 

*Tray 1* most of them are parvi-crosses. Do you see the big Gloria Naugle? 





*Tray 2* some neofinetias in the front row. 





*Vanda House*





*Tray 3* there are 7 Phrags and paph. Lady Isabel





*Tray 4* 3 Angraecums and Paph. Mt. Toro.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 14, 2009)

cool... what is the Catasetinae in Pic 3?


----------



## ncart (Nov 14, 2009)

They are 1) Ctsm. Cronwfox Voodoo 'SVO' AM/AOS x Ctsm Donna Wise 'Kathleen' AM/AOS and 2) Cyc William Clarke x Cyc warscewiczii.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice growing area Naoki...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2009)

Interesting set-up, with the ducting from the lights!


----------



## ncart (Nov 14, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Interesting set-up, with the ducting from the lights!



When the temperature hits 76F ( I can control the temperature), the fan kicks in and exhausts the heat from the light to outside.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 14, 2009)

ncart said:


> They are 1) Ctsm. Cronwfox Voodoo 'SVO' AM/AOS x Ctsm Donna Wise 'Kathleen' AM/AOS and 2) Cyc William Clarke x Cyc warscewiczii.



Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures.....  I see one spike there!!  Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures.....


----------



## ncart (Nov 14, 2009)

Kavanaru said:


> Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures.....  I see one spike there!!  Pictures Pictures Pictures Pictures.....



Both of them are in spike now. I will post the picutres as they bloom. They are from Fred Clarke, SVO.


----------



## ncart (Nov 14, 2009)

NYEric said:


> My growing areas are the opposite of Berrak's!



Is this one big Vanda with lots of keiki? Can you tell me what it is?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2009)

I have to check but I believe it was one big plant and the keikis were added into the same pot. It came from Dave Horvack at the Brooklyn Botanical Garden and was grown big by Eric Muelbauer. I don't remember the cross off-hand.


----------



## Hera (Nov 14, 2009)

Naoki

The vanda house has given me some ideas. Nice setup.


----------



## ncart (Nov 14, 2009)

Hera said:


> Naoki
> 
> The vanda house has given me some ideas. Nice setup.



Hera, you are very welcome. It works. I have a fan running 24/7, which is on the other side of the wall. Good luck.


----------



## Clark (Nov 17, 2009)

Forrest and Naoki-very nice!

Got fans. They blow hard! At least 3x more than the $32 setup.

Found ultra cheap timer- this is on sale for $4.00.
15 minute increments. Cheesy, but for $4.00!
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=40148


----------



## NYEric (Nov 17, 2009)

I got mine off eBay a little fancier. Unfortunately the main component for the timer, my 10 jet ultrasonic fogger, is on the fritz and keeps blowing fuses. I hope I can fix it begore I have to eBay another one for $170!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 18, 2009)

I looked online for these misters, and if you're running anything else on the same circuit you might just be overloading it. Some of the ones I saw were rated at 36 to 40 volts (they didn't list amps). Does it trip right away or after a little while? Also of course if it had been working fine for a while and just started doing this, then other problems


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah, it had been working fine for quite a while and I was happy because w/ setting it to operate for 15 minutes every 3 hours I expected to get years of life out of it before having to replace or even clean the discs! Now, whenever I turn it on it fries the fuse!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 18, 2009)

I tried to find a user forum for ultrasonic humidifiers, and found one person who stated that if a setup has a very small power pack they can burn out quickly where larger ones can last longer. though I would think that with a burned out pack it just would not work instead of burning a fuse, it's a thought. .. though I have a feeling that a leak has developed somewhere that's shorting things out. I have a large, single jet floater for my newer humidifying project, and I hope that it doesn't burn out quickly. I don't know of any sites explaining which units are good or not, or how long they should last (like the use-hours of a particular light bulb)

NYEric, your pm box is full! about the phrags-pics question 
sorry, I forgot that I sent clark pics of the flowers and individual labeled pots that the vendor sent me. I can email you pics of the plants that haven't been chosen yet, if you would like or just tell him to send whichever one that's left that he thinks is best


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2009)

I can't help it I'm PMS'd! oke:
I cleared it out some, so you can send photos.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 21, 2009)

*My orchidarium is done!*

This is a 70 gal. fishtank, 48" long, 20" deep x 20" tall.






Forgive the reflection, we have a 12' slider, which made taking photos a bit of a challenge!





Left side




center




right side


----------



## Candace (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow, Rose. That looks wonderful! I hope your plants are happy in their new home. Can you tell us what plants you have in there? Also, is it set up in your living room or?


----------



## ncart (Nov 21, 2009)

OMG! That looks fantastic. Now I wish I had kept the fish tank.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 21, 2009)

wowowowowowow!
that looks great!


----------



## Ernie (Nov 21, 2009)

Rose, 

Please elaborate on your waterfall design.

-Ernie


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 21, 2009)

Awesome Rose:clap::clap:!!!!!! Tell us everything...:drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 21, 2009)

Cool set-up. Do you have a fan in there?


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 21, 2009)

This tank was a former saltwater setup, the old wet/dry system, converted to freshwater and now the orchidarium! There's a hole drilled in the bottom of the tank, water goes over an overflow, (which I removed) thru a pipe into the filter,which is housed in the cabinet. There is an acrylic box with different chambers & there's a sump area for a water pump, which pumps the water back up to the tank. I had 2 returns & orginally I was going to have 2 smaller waterfalls, that just wasn't working so I connected the 2, making a spray bar of vinyl tubing with holes drilled at 1/2" intervals. The black backdrop is the window shading film applied to the inside of car windows & then I cut a piece of plastic that's used in flourescent light fixtures. This added texture & showed the water moving better than the water just hitting the black surface & rolling down the wall. There is a valve on the water return so I can adjust the water flow & I can turn the vinyl tube to change the angle of the water. There is water running under all the plants. I cut 1 1/2"rings out of PVC pipe & set egg crate on top, then I got black plastic canvas (hobby store, used for needlepoint), had to hide that stark white & let the water run thru when plants are watered! I had an assortment of neat rocks, quite a bit was pagoda stone, which has a neat layered look, so that formed the little walls so I have a 3" wide stream at the front of the tank. The fan is at the front lower right so I would loose that area to plants anyway. The fallen log is manzanita, a bird perch! There are 16 masdies, 3 dracs, a sophronitis rosea and Eric's pleuro! Companion plants are assorted ferns, an aralia & 2 baby palms. All plants are in black or green pots. This setup is in our greatroom & I was very pleased with how it turned out even though I started over at one point!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 21, 2009)

Good job, Rose!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 21, 2009)

Rose - it's fabulous! :clap:


----------



## Ruth (Nov 21, 2009)

It is lovely, can you hear the waterfall?


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 21, 2009)

neat!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks all! I'm sure the plants will be happy, I was trying out smaller one since Feb. before converting this one.


Ruth said:


> It is lovely, can you hear the waterfall?


Oh yeah!


----------



## Ernie (Nov 21, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for the waterfall info. Makes sense. The bottom hole is the piece I was missing. Trickle filters are great- should keep this tank very healthy. 

BTW, whatever genus you choose for your pink mini Catt, wittigiana is the accepted specific epithet (not rosea). 

-Ernie


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 22, 2009)

this is an extremely nice setup Rose!!!! Bravo!!!! JEan


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> .. and Eric's pleuro!



Sorry but that one is yours! It should be in spike again. Your set up looks very professional! :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 22, 2009)

Ernie said:


> ....BTW, whatever genus you choose for your pink mini Catt, wittigiana is the accepted specific epithet (not rosea). -Ernie


Didn't know that! I was going by what the tag says, got it at Oak Hill, it was in their cool house so thought it would do fine with the masdies!



NYEric said:


> Sorry but that one is yours! It should be in spike again. Your set up looks very professional! :clap:


When you first sent it the spikes were new growths but now it has both 'cause they're different looking!:clap: You'll have to refresh my memory as to what it is, I forgot to write it down & tag it.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2009)

Pl. tripterantha.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 23, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Pl. tripterantha.


Thanks Eric!


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 24, 2009)

I love that terrarium, awesome job! I love the waterfall. This makes for a good reason to buy a drilled aquarium. sometimes offered at cheap prices b/c people don't know what to do with them. But I have so many aquariums already, I don't know why I don't have a terrarium! One empty tall 25gal, and one empty 20 gal and one empty 10 gal, and one 70 gal can empty if I don't want anymore fish


----------



## Clark (Dec 4, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> This is a 70 gal. fishtank, 48" long, 20" deep x 20" tall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Clark & all, we're really enjoying it, wishing I would have done it sooner!
Well ... about the lights ....
it's really hi-tech, whatever was left from what I was using when it was a salt water tank! The bulb says Penn-Plex tri-lux. It is a twin bulb fixture but for the masdies & dracs, I think one bulb will do. Easily half of the plants are showing new growths & some with buds! 
There was a glass business down the road from us that drilled it. This aquarium is probably 25 years old. Tempered glass cannot be drilled, it will shatter, so don't run out & get a relatively new one!


----------



## Clark (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Rose.

In regards to extra breezy fans I got for cheap- a friend is rigging up a box to plug fan into. It will have dial to control fan speed. Over the phone-sounds great. 
Will have Saturday.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 7, 2009)

That sounds great Clark! The one is just perfect for my big tank! My husband made a bracket & it now hangs from the top of the tank, about halfway down. More room for a couple more plants!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 12, 2009)

*Grow Area Update*

Snapped a few pictures of my grow area today....

The two tier light stand is new to the room; it used to live downstairs in the basement and was used for starting seeds in the spring. My terrarium/aquarium fits perfectly on it.


----------



## Choodles (Dec 12, 2009)

Yoyo_Jo-
What Psychopsis is that? Looks happy... I've got a P. Mendenhall that I should just throw in the compost heap where it will do something some good- started out as a nice looking plant, now looks like a beat-up seedling. I've got it back on track, now I just have to keep it that way for a couple of years, and I can see it bloom... they have a poor sense of humor when it comes to over-watering!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 12, 2009)

Great growing areas Joanne!!! :clap:

What lights are used (wattage etc)??


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice growing areas, Joanne. Your wooden stands are just like the ones in my sunroom!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 13, 2009)

Choodles - my Psychopsis is Mariposa (papilio x Kalihii). I bought it in October 2008 with a single spike in bloom. That same spike has bloomed constantly since then, and a brand new, much longer spike came out this year and is ready to form a bud I think.

bioanthis - I have some T-12 fixtures and some T-8 fixtures. I think the T-12's are 40W and the T-8's are 32 W. 

Dot - they came from one of the home hardware stores here - my hubby originally built them so that I could start seeds and grow house plants on them. The orchids have since taken over...funny how that happens...


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 29, 2009)

Update to my growing area:

Revised aquarium plan - a few single growth stonei, cochlopetalum crosses, barbatas, brachys and some terrestrials.












Also took down the multiflorals from the metal rack to save hanging space. Just realised that this 'table' I have (previously used to grow some leaf begonias but too hot) is actually suitable for multis. Good air movement and bright shade for most of the day.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2009)

Lovely set-up, paphioboy.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 3, 2010)

cool growing area!


----------



## eOrchids (May 11, 2010)

Just bringing the topic back from the dead, here is my current setup for those who have not seen it yet.






Enjoy!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 11, 2010)

Ah, the room of a true addict - plants hanging from the walls and bottles of water everywhere! :rollhappy: When people go into my kitchen for the first time they always ask, "what are all those bottles for?"


----------



## SlipperFan (May 11, 2010)

Great set-up, Eric. Do you have a humidifier in there? Fans?


----------



## eOrchids (May 12, 2010)

Thanks! No humidifiers; the apartment stays constantly between 60% - 70% humidity.

I do have a fan running during the evenings.


----------



## billc (May 12, 2010)

I wish my beloved would let me take over a room like that. Looks great! What kind of lights are on the wire shelf on the left ? T12 ?

Bill


----------



## eOrchids (May 12, 2010)

billc said:


> I wish my beloved would let me take over a room like that. Looks great! What kind of lights are on the wire shelf on the left ? T12 ?
> 
> Bill




Yup, they are T-12s. I have a 6500 K and 3100K setup for each shelf.


----------



## biothanasis (May 12, 2010)

Wish I had such a room (as far as light conditions are concerned...) to keep my orchids! LOL...!

Nice set up!!!


----------



## emydura (May 22, 2010)

I never have posted any photos of my growing area. So here it is. These photos were taken a few months ago when a few things were in flower. You can see my Jaybird fogger at the top of the glasshouse. It contains mostly Paphs but a few weeds have managed to sneak in. 

David


----------



## Kavanaru (May 22, 2010)

David, very nice...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 22, 2010)

Lots of happy faces in there!


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2010)

Haha Milti-weeds!


----------



## Candace (May 22, 2010)

Looks great. I love my hydrofogger, too. Though I've got the old, bench top version.


----------



## goldenrose (May 22, 2010)

:clap::clap: NICE! What size is it? Is it a free standing structure?


----------



## JeanLux (May 22, 2010)

Cool house, very practical benches!!! Do you have shading cloth inside? Jean


----------



## emydura (May 22, 2010)

JeanLux said:


> Cool house, very practical benches!!! Do you have shading cloth inside? Jean



The shadecloth is on the outside. Generally 2 layers of 70% in summer and one layer in winter.



goldenrose said:


> :clap::clap: NICE! What size is it? Is it a free standing structure?



Your standard 8 by 12 foot. It looks a bit longer as I took this photo with a wide angled lens which tends to stretch everyting out a bit. Yes, it is freestanding.

David


----------



## SlipperFan (May 22, 2010)

Nice space, David. But I see empty spots...


----------



## emydura (May 23, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> Nice space, David. But I see empty spots...



Yes, there is a little room to play with. Unlike you, enough room to purchase something if I like it.  But not for too much longer though.

David


----------



## cnycharles (May 23, 2010)

emydura said:


> Yes, there is a little room to play with. Unlike you, enough room to purchase something if I like it.



I think Dot needs to have a space-clearing sale like Tennis did!  (just let me know first)


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2010)

If I could only know what I'd like to part with....


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2010)

I can help you w/ that one! :evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I can help you w/ that one! :evil:



I don't think so -- there's a difference between what I want to get rid of, and what you want me to. oke:


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2010)

Just follow my eyes. :crazy: You're getting sleepy, sleepy, sleepy,..You will send Phrags to NYC, You will send Phrags to NYC, You will send...:crazy:


----------



## SlipperFan (May 24, 2010)

:rollhappy: :crazy:


----------



## biothanasis (May 25, 2010)

WOW! Great growing space! But impressive that the blooms of Brassia do not get hurt by the fan!


----------



## emydura (May 25, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> WOW! Great growing space! But impressive that the blooms of Brassia do not get hurt by the fan!



Thanks Biothanasis. The Brassia normally sits at the other end of the glasshouse. I staged the photo a bit. 

David


----------



## biothanasis (May 25, 2010)

emydura said:


> Thanks Biothanasis. The Brassia normally sits at the other end of the glasshouse. I staged the photo a bit.
> 
> David



hehe...!!!!


----------



## fbrem (Aug 14, 2010)

I like looking at others grow areas so much I though I'd post some pics of my summering area. Didn't know how I was gonna get 'em all back into the wintering area, until I recently got a little space in a greenhouse at UM on top of my building, score!!!

Sunny south facing side of porch...






I like to hang things to keep the slugs and snails out...













and a sunny rack with a few different light zones to utilize...





Forrest


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 14, 2010)

Your plants look very happy on your porch and outdoors, Forrest. And that's a beautiful staghorn fern on that tree! That might take up a little space indoors, as well!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 14, 2010)

I wish!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow, quite Some large plants you have hanging / standing around there!!!! Jean


----------



## Roy (Aug 15, 2010)

David, missed your post pics of the grow area. Looks very nice. The plants seem to love it. I notice the plastic insulation, much needed in Canberra. As Dot said there is a bit of space there also. I have some now also since the repotting marathon. I finally got the Paphs sorted out, all 650 of them. Used to have 10 Phrags, now 22.


----------



## Roy (Aug 15, 2010)

Fbrem, you certainly 'spread out the collection'. Those big plants really look good as do the other plants.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 29, 2010)

*My 'old timer' GH*

OK - here it is, my 15 year old GH, hopefully it will be replaced next year.
The front & sides, notice my rolled up aluminet.










Now the aluminet is down.







I described to my husband what I wanted, I said there's got to be an easy way to drop the shade during the sunniest part of the day & once the sun moves to the west the GH is naturally shaded, I don't need the shade of the aluminet. This is what he came up with - we attached the aluminet to pvc pipe using plastic snap grommets & plastic coated wire, and 3-4 looong pieces of nylon string, each end & the center. The pvc was then attached to the very top of the GH. A second pvc pipe was attached to the bottom of the aluminet. A steel rod was inserted for weight. When the aluminet is down on the east side the string is under it. We then attached a washer to the end of ech string & flipped them over to the other side of the GH. The strings got attached to another pvc pipe, (drill holes, feed them thru & tie 'em off), this piece also having a steel rod in it, they will act as counterweights. It takes some playing around to get the length of the strings correct, once that is established then I would go to the west side, push the bar up, the counterweight on the east side takes over & the shade drops! Back to the west side, pull the bar down, the shade comes up! Sounds easy enough right? Just a couple of problems, I'm too short to reach the bar to pull it down! OK add some more strings! So now I pull 2 strings until I can reach the bar, pushing it up presented a similar problem, the counterweight wasn't able to kick in so I have a short pvc pipe to push it up the rest of the way. Notice the piece of black shade cloth. The bessie type phrags were getting a bit too much sun so I attached that so as the shade goes down on the east it comes up on the west!
There's the outside, the inside will be continued - I gotta go to work!


----------



## Candace (Aug 29, 2010)

Was this a kit, Rose?


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 29, 2010)

It's a Sunglo, which yes comes as a kit. As one can tell my hubby is pretty handy & his brother is a general contractor, they put it up in a weekend. It's 75.' x 12.5'.
If you're considering a kit type GH do your shopping in the winter. We found nice discounts at this time of the year & they will hold & ship in spring.


----------



## Candace (Aug 29, 2010)

What are going to replace it with? Is it the lexan that's failing or??


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Just a couple of problems, I'm too short to reach the bar to pull it down!


:rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 30, 2010)

*continued - the inside.*

There are 3 levels of benches/shelves with the upper all having plexiglass shields so water doesn't fall on top of plants below. The floor is 16" x 16" aggregate block with 12" x 12" cushy rubber blocks in the aisle. While the whole GH is considered double wall, a few years ago I insulated with clear bubblewrap & foil backed bubblewrap, so I'd like to think it's equivalent to at least a triple wall.







The south end has the high light slippers & I let some catts, a few dends & a few miscellaneous in. While the north end has slippers on one side & the swamp phrags on the other.



Lower front mini catts, phrags & phals on the left, the brachys one the right.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 30, 2010)

*Part 3 - the end*

The lower right side has an 8' flourescent fixture, it was a bit too shady, most of the seedlings are there. The left side has 2 rainbarrels in the winter & the Modine Hot Dawg gas furnace.




Hanging from the celing is the cynoches, Fredclarkea After Dark, gongoras a variegated hoya







Between the house & the GH is a gate, there's a small 5" pond, I'd like to be a bog garden one day. Along the backside of the house near the GH is my potting bench & supplies.







The tour has concluded, hope you enjoyed!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 30, 2010)

Candace said:


> What are going to replace it with? Is it the lexan that's failing or??


Knock on wood, nothing is failing, we didn't want it to get to that point, with my luck it would happen dead of winter. It's not yellowing or brittle, I'm don't think one would call this lexan, too me it's more flexible, the outside layer is smooth flat as one can see, then there's a second corrugated layer inside.
It would probably be replaced with lexan, double a minimum, though I'd like triple, hubby doesn't feel for the price difference there's enough of an R value difference. I'd change the orientation of the GH and run it E-W, I could benefit from natural breezes in the summer. The back or north wall will be a double wall concrete block, gee it's nice to have a brick layer friend that's needs to unload left over material from job sites!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanx loved the tour!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 30, 2010)

Nice gh!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 30, 2010)

Looking really good Rose!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks like a beautiful greenhouse -- with lots of room for more plants.


----------



## paphreek (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice greenhouse, Rose. The plexiglass on the shelves is a great idea.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys!
Surprisingly 15 years later, there's only a few changes I'd make on the next one. 


SlipperFan said:


> -- with lots of room for more plants.


hey, I'm open for suggestions as to where there'd be more room! I think I've used almost every square inch! :wink:


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Thanks guys!
> Surprisingly 15 years later, there's only a few changes I'd make on the next one.
> 
> hey, I'm open for suggestions as to where there'd be more room! I think I've used almost every square inch! :wink:



They don't look crowded -- lots of room. oke:


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 1, 2010)

Awesome grow space, Rose!


----------



## Rick (Sep 1, 2010)

I think it looks great Rose!! What do you do for cooling?


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 1, 2010)

Rick said:


> I think it looks great Rose!! What do you do for cooling?


Fans .... there's 6, most of them are the small 6" clip on fans, which work greater as far as I'm concerned. I like the fact that they are 2 speed & it's easy to put them anywhere, my goal is just to keep the air moving, try to eliminate dead air corners. Wet down the floor a couple times a day and surprisingly the plants have faired really well this summer, boy I hope this is it for this 90 degree weather!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 2, 2010)

:evil: Don't worry; snow next week!


----------



## fbrem (Feb 3, 2011)

though I'd include a few photos of the growing space on the top of my building at school I was luckily able to use over the winter instead or plasticing in my porch again and paying ridiculous power bills for yet another winter.














dischidea ovata growing in this cool pot I found at a local thrift store





Forrest


----------



## Shiva (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like a great spot Forrest. Are these all your plants in there?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow, Forrest -- all that space, all yours! You are indeed fortunate.


----------



## Orchidnut57 (Feb 3, 2011)

Forrest I am so jealous...this at U of M ontop of the Horto blg?
Love to see it one day!


----------



## fbrem (Feb 4, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Looks like a great spot Forrest. Are these all your plants in there?



Yeah that's most of my collection other than a glass display case of blooming things in the lobby with my amphibian display and a terrarium for minis and seedlings in my frog lab. Unfortunately the greenhouse is only mine in the winters, when few tomatoes are being grown for research. I have to have my plants out in early may to make room for the rapidly growing species tomatoes that the space is intended for.

Forrest


----------



## fbrem (Feb 4, 2011)

Orchidnut57 said:


> Forrest I am so jealous...this at U of M ontop of the Horto blg?
> Love to see it one day!



nooke:. shhhh:ninja:


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice space!! The pot is a bit scary...hehe...oke:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice Forrest!


----------



## Wendelin (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm just getting through my hell lot of pictures on my PC sorting them out and I found those.

*My summer-, and winter-growingareas:*
Summer: balkony facing south





Winter: enlarged windowsill facing south





all year around: bright northwindow for most of my paphis


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 5, 2011)

interesting! quite a lot of semi-hydro


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2011)

What do you do with the plants on your balcony in the Winter?


----------



## Wendelin (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi Dot!
They move to their Winterplace "Southwindow" like I wrote above.
That place is quite empty in summer , only the Vanda stay inside.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice set up!!!! And you have exploited most of the space!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 6, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Very nice set up!!!! And you have exploited most of the space!!!



yes, that's really a living Windowsill  , I like this!!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2011)

Wendelin said:


> Hi Dot!
> They move to their Winterplace "Southwindow" like I wrote above.
> That place is quite empty in summer , only the Vanda stay inside.



Ah! I thought that window was occupied in the Summer, also.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 6, 2011)

The plants certainly look very happy.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 6, 2011)

Very innovative set-up! :clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 7, 2011)

Update:







Enjoy!


----------



## Wendelin (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh my God! You are even sleeping in your Greenhouse!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2011)

Addicted!


----------



## Hera (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice set up, can I move in???


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 7, 2011)

OMG.... I hope you don't have bulbo echinolabium blooming in your bedroom...


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 7, 2011)

Wendelin said:


> Oh my God! You are even sleeping in your Greenhouse!



My dream!

Great space!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW!!!!!! Great growing space...!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 8, 2011)

Update! 
Maudiae-type paphs:




Hanging above them:




Multifloras (I know its a bit overcrowded...):


----------



## NYEric (Mar 8, 2011)

I know you have more orchids than that! oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 8, 2011)

> I know you have more orchids than that!



Don't we all...


----------



## Roy (Mar 8, 2011)

Wendelin said:


> Oh my God! You are even sleeping in your Greenhouse!



Sure beats the heck out of the DOG house


----------



## NYEric (Mar 9, 2011)

..or the knocked over fish tank! oke:


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 9, 2011)

Wendelin said:


> Oh my God! You are even sleeping in your Greenhouse!





SlipperFan said:


> My dream! Great space!


I'm with you Dot!:smitten:


----------

